# Table saw outfeed table



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Kjiji classifieds are the greatest. I saw an ad for 4' by 4' gym floor pieces for $10. I have wanted to make an outfield/assembly table for awhile. I researched torsion box and old door designs but when I saw this ad I thought what a great cheap way to get a perfectly flat hardwood top. My mistake was leaving it in my damp garage for 6 months. The particle board sucked up the moisture and warped. I flattened it by taking my old circular saw(hit a few hardwood staples in the process) and made slits(drywall style bending) then screwed through the top into a 2 by 4 frame. The left over piece became a small table for bowl hollowing. The perfect height for swinging an adze.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great use of that for an outfeed table Jaime. I had one about 30 to 36" past the saw for a few years then finally decided to redo it with one over 4' long so that I could do whole sheets without having to hold them down while turning off the saw and waiting for the blade to stop. I put a bunch of drawers in mine, something you might want to retrofit. That would be a great way to store some of the stuff you commonly use when you are assembling something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jamie, you have a beautiful shop from what I can see. Good thinking on getting your outfeed table flat.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I built my table with some low density fiberboard with melamine coating on both side. Pretty flat, but to keep it that way, I cut some 1x3 into strips, flattened one edge on the jointer, then drilled holes vertically part way through each board using a drill stop to avoid drilling too deep. Positioned and clamped the boards to the bottom, then drilled through the remaining thickness, about half an inch into the melamine. Screwed the thing together without glue and it's remained flat for many years now.

My table folds down, but since I almost never fold it down, a number of items are stowed underneath it, including the compressor.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice looking table and shop Jamie


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking tables and sturdy looking as well, Jamie.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

That outfeed table looks great. Never would have thought of using material like that but it makes sense and should last for many years. What really caught my eye was your workbench. That is a design I'd love to do for my shop. I need to see if I can find plans for one like that. I especially like the clamps and the recessed area for tools. Great job on both.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice tables Jamie. The price for that bowling flooring is a steal.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

My Scandinavian work bench was another kijiji find. It was in rough shape and about 80 years old when I bought it. Cleaned and tightened it up and it should last another 80 years. I described the restoration on this forum at this link : https://www.routerforums.com/tools-...navian-workbench-restoration.html#post1555186

It is very similar to a Tage Frid bench which he gives the plans for in his book.

Jamie.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great price on the wood which should be maple. Nice idea on the outfeed table. I have one but haven't used it- piece of old countertop. Made to fold down, out of the way.


----------

